# Stahls’ Offers Pre-Cut Number Style Display Books



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Show customers the hottest styles and make selection easy with new Pre-Cut Number Style Display Books from Stahls’. Offered in baseball, softball, and soccer editions, the soft flip books contain samples of the top 10 pre-cut styles for each sport. 

Every jersey fabric page features a 6-inch Thermo-FILM® precut sample number with the font name and displays the numbers 0 through 9 for that style. The front header is suitable for customizing with your company name or logo. 

Posters for pre-cut number styles and pre-spaced number styles also are included with each order, as well as a flyer with heat printing tips and sizing recommendations for each sport.

To find out more about this great sales and reference tool, visit Stahls.com/Number-Style-Display-Book.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to Stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

